# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Panasonic SD45 (VHS)

## haris_216

Χαρίζεται το βίντεο του τίτλου.

Είναι 1ο χέρι αφού από την αγορά του μέχρι σήμερα ήταν στα χέρια της οικογένειας. Γενικά είχε μια...καλή ζωή αφού κατά βάση το χρησιμοποιούσαμε για να γράφουμε καμιά ταινία από την τηλεόραση ή για να βλέπουμε τις ταινίες με τις οικογενειακές στιγμές. Και όλα αυτά γίνονταν πάντα σε καλές κασέτες και όχι του σωρού.
Δυστυχώς σήμερα πήγα να το τεστάρω, μετά από χρόνια απραξίας, και είχε θέματα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα δεν "φόρτωνε" την κασέτα (δεν την έβαζε τελείως στη θέση της). 
Ίσως να είναι κάποιο easy fix αλλά δεν σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω (άλλωστε το σημερινό τσεκάρισμα έγινε ακριβώς γιατί είχα αποφασίσει να το δώσω).
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται λοιπόν μπορεί να το εκφράσει  :Smile: . Παραδίδεται με το remote του (λειτουργικότατο) χωρίς καλώδια (χρειάζεται ένα scart κι ένα κλασσικό ρεύματος)

Όποιος θα το ήθελε θα πρέπει να μπορεί να περάσει άμεσα για την παραλαβή (Νέα Σμύρνη) αφού θέλω να έχει φύγει το αργότερο μέχρι μεθαύριο (Παρασκευή). 
Θα παρακαλέσω να μην με βάλετε στη δυσάρεστη θέση να σας αρνηθώ για κάτι που έχω ήδη πει (πχ "το θέλω αλλά θα είμαι εύκαιρος την άλλη Τετάρτη", κλπ).

Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον θα το βάλω και σε άλλο φόρουμ. Απλά προτίμησα πρώτα εδώ αφού έχει καλύτερες πιθανότητες να αποκατασταθεί λειτουργικά  :Wink: 


ΥΓ Γενικά προτιμώ να κρατάω την σειρά προτεραιότητας με βάση την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος, αλλά θα διατηρήσω και το δικαίωμά μου να το δώσω (ή όχι) και άσχετα από αυτή τη σειρά

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Με ενδιαφερει

----------


## haris_216

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................Όποιος θα το ήθελε θα πρέπει να μπορεί να περάσει άμεσα για την παραλαβή (Νέα Σμύρνη) αφού θέλω να έχει φύγει το αργότερο μέχρι μεθαύριο (Παρασκευή). 
> Θα παρακαλέσω να μην με βάλετε στη δυσάρεστη θέση να σας αρνηθώ για κάτι που έχω ήδη πει (πχ "το θέλω αλλά θα είμαι εύκαιρος την άλλη Τετάρτη", κλπ).
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον θα το βάλω και σε άλλο φόρουμ. Απλά προτίμησα πρώτα εδώ αφού έχει καλύτερες πιθανότητες να αποκατασταθεί λειτουργικά




Τελικά κατοχυρώθηκε στον Δημήτρη (Mitsoulas). Αν και αρχικά δεν έδωσε πολύ σημασία στο υπογραμμισμένο  :Smile:  τελικά βρήκε λύση και άρα, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, θα δοθεί μεθαύριο.

----------

MitsoulasFm (13-06-18)

----------


## haris_216

Έφυγε χθες το βίντεο για Mitsoula και άρα μπορεί να κλείσει η αγγελία

----------

